# Please stop changing your avatars!!!



## TimothyJinx (May 3, 2013)

I'm fairly new around here and I'm trying to get to know who is who. First it was runnah who changed his avatar which totally threw me off. And just a few minutes ago I noticed PixelRabbit had changed hers. What is going on here!!! What is next???





 Ok, I'm not really upset. But I am confused. Maybe I'll change my avatar to runnah's old one. Or maybe PixelRabbit's! That would be interesting.


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 3, 2013)

I'm actually going to be changing mine fairly soon, so be on the look out for that.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 3, 2013)

Hmm... good idea!


----------



## mishele (May 3, 2013)

You do realize that everyone is going to change their avatar now that you started this thread....hehe


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 3, 2013)




----------



## dxqcanada (May 3, 2013)

What ?
Change!! I am not liking the sound of that.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 3, 2013)

Haha, yup this is temporary until I find a better one, it was time for something new


----------



## IByte (May 3, 2013)

mishele said:


> You do realize that everyone is going to change their avatar now that you started this thread....hehe



...ok I'm sorry, but that is a hot avatar Mish ..just saying.  

Maybe I should change mine...when I stop being lazy.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 3, 2013)

There... Avatar changed!


----------



## Tiller (May 3, 2013)

Mishele's new avatar scares me.


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 3, 2013)

Tiller said:


> Mishel's new avatar scares me.



Yeah, but in a good way.


----------



## IByte (May 3, 2013)

Tiller said:


> Mishel's new avatar scares me.



Nope, hot!


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2013)

I believe that mish has used that avatar before?  Maybe?  I know I've seen the picture before...  Anyway, it's probably my favorite...


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 3, 2013)

Well, if everyone else is doing it...


----------



## mishele (May 3, 2013)

Josh was right. I've used this avatar before. 
Tiller, don't be scared. It only hurts for a little while.


----------



## 480sparky (May 3, 2013)

I'm thinking (twitch twitch) I should ch (twitch twitch) ange mine (twitch twitch).


----------



## Tiller (May 3, 2013)

mishele said:


> Tiller, don't be scared. It only hurts for a little while.


----------



## mishele (May 4, 2013)

Tiller said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Tiller, don't be scared. It only hurts for a little while.



You poor thing, you don't know me very well yet...hehe


----------



## Derrel (May 4, 2013)

Op...who dafu* let you in here???? Oh, wait...you're the neighbor boy!!! The Hurlahee boy!!!


----------



## sm4him (May 4, 2013)

Change?? OH NO...and now there's all this Peer Pressure on top of it, because all of the REST of you are jumping on board, changing avatars like it was nothing, and so now I feel COMPELLED to change mine too...only that would CHANGE and CHANGE makes me queasy...man, I wish I'd seen this last night so I could at least drink the anxiety away... :lmao:



480sparky said:


> I'm thinking (twitch twitch) I should ch (twitch twitch) ange mine (twitch twitch).



NOOOOooooooo!!!! Don't do it!!


----------



## Benco (May 4, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Change?? OH NO...and now there's all this Peer Pressure on top of it, because all of the REST of you are jumping on board, changing avatars like it was nothing, and so now I feel COMPELLED to change mine too...only that would CHANGE and CHANGE makes me queasy...man, I wish I'd seen this last night so I could at least drink the anxiety away... :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, inconsistant avatars are confusing damnit! we should stamp out this scourge.


----------



## KenC (May 4, 2013)

Not changing mine - at least not yet ...


----------



## jaomul (May 4, 2013)

mishele said:


> You do realize that everyone is going to change their avatar now that you started this thread....hehe



Liked your post because unable to like an avatar. This opens up another can of worms. Who wants to be able to like avatars?


----------



## sm4him (May 4, 2013)

KenC said:


> Not changing mine - at least not yet ...



Technically, we don't really CALL what you'd be doing "changing" an avatar. We call it *adding* one.


----------



## mishele (May 4, 2013)

jaomul said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize that everyone is going to change their avatar now that you started this thread....hehe
> ...


Ireland is on my top 5 places to visit list...just sayin


----------



## jaomul (May 4, 2013)

I just got that scared but excited feeling that reminds me of when I was 15 for some reason. Now I feel old


----------



## runnah (May 4, 2013)

This thread has way too much entertainment value. 

I suggest it be locked ASAP to protect our delicate feelings.


----------



## Overread (May 4, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> I believe that mish has used that avatar before?  Maybe?  I know I've seen the picture before...  Anyway, it's probably my favorite...



 are you sure? What about Neon shirt mish!


----------



## baturn (May 4, 2013)

What's an avatar?


----------



## Overread (May 4, 2013)

It's that thing everyone has that you don't have, but we still love/like/tolerate you even though you don't have one


----------



## baturn (May 4, 2013)

I can live with tolerate.


----------



## mishele (May 4, 2013)

Overread said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that mish has used that avatar before?  Maybe?  I know I've seen the picture before...  Anyway, it's probably my favorite...
> ...



I don't think I ever used that shot as an avatar here.


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 4, 2013)

mishele said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...



Where then?  That might be an interesting place.


----------



## Overread (May 4, 2013)

I think there is full of cobwebs - and thus way too many spiders


----------



## runnah (May 4, 2013)

Why is this not locked?


----------



## 480sparky (May 4, 2013)

How about an avatar......... that changes itself?


----------



## Josh66 (May 4, 2013)

Maybe I should change mine too...  I've been using this one for a while now.


----------



## mishele (May 4, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Maybe I should change mine too...  I've been using this one for a while now.



I dare ya.


----------



## Josh66 (May 4, 2013)

mishele said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I should change mine too...  I've been using this one for a while now.
> ...



There.  lol


----------



## mishele (May 4, 2013)

Bah...seen that one before!!


----------



## Josh66 (May 4, 2013)

I'll try to find a better one...lol.


----------



## Josh66 (May 4, 2013)

How's this one?  

100 pixels is so small...


----------



## Josh66 (May 4, 2013)

I wish avatar changes were not retroactive...  It would be cool to see the old avatars on the old posts.


----------



## Benco (May 4, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> I wish avatar changes were not retroactive...  It would be cool to see the old avatars on the old posts.



Now that *would* be confusing.


----------



## snowbear (May 4, 2013)

OK - changed.  Maybe I'll change it again tomorrow, or tonight.



O|||||||O said:


> I wish avatar changes were not retroactive...  It would be cool to see the old avatars on the old posts.


Then I could talk to myself without everyone noticing!


----------



## runnah (May 4, 2013)

If like to think I am partly responsible for this. That makes me happy inside.


----------



## 480sparky (May 4, 2013)

runnah said:


> If like to think I am partly responsible for this. That makes me happy inside.



We never said it was your fault. We're just going to blame it on you.


----------



## Josh66 (May 4, 2013)

Is this the first time you've changed your's here?  I've probably gone through like 20 different avatars, but it'll take some getting used to not watching you electrocute yourself every two seconds...  

(edit - now that I think about it, I may have actually used this one before ... but I like this - I'll probably keep it for a pretty long time...)


----------



## runnah (May 4, 2013)

480sparky said:


> We never said it was your fault. We're just going to blame it on you.



I am the hero TPF deserves, but not the one it needs right now


----------



## Overread (May 4, 2013)

AT LAST!

I can look at Sparky's ava without my mind wandering and being concerned about power cuts!


----------



## Benco (May 4, 2013)

runnah said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > We never said it was your fault. We're just going to blame it on you.
> ...



...and we will hunt you.


----------



## runnah (May 4, 2013)

Overread said:


> AT LAST!
> 
> I can look at Sparky's ava without my mind wandering and being concerned about power cuts!



Sparky observes the ZES protocol before working on any system.


----------



## 480sparky (May 4, 2013)

runnah said:


> Sparky observes the ZES protocol before working on any system.



I do?


----------



## runnah (May 4, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I do?



Lock out, tag out?


----------



## 480sparky (May 4, 2013)

runnah said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I do?
> ...



That would be LOTO.


----------



## manaheim (May 4, 2013)

It's totally runnah's fault.


----------



## Josh66 (May 4, 2013)

runnah said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I do?
> ...



Is that what the "ZES Protocol" is?

I wish more people at work would actually do that, lol.  I'm often working with my hand, or half my body inside a circuit breaker panel, or some kind of electronics rack - and there is generally no notification when they turn power on, so when all the lights come on, and equipment starts spinning up all of a sudden, it takes a few seconds to realize that you didn't just die.


----------



## manaheim (May 4, 2013)

omg bett's avatar... LOL!  SO WRONG!


----------



## 480sparky (May 4, 2013)

I hereby declare that May 4th (Cuatro de Mayo) be heretoforth known as Change Your Avatar Day.


----------



## Overread (May 4, 2013)

Mana is that a clown bunny? Because you know who's going to kill you if it is


----------



## snowbear (May 4, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I hereby declare that May 4th (Cuatro de Mayo) be heretoforth known as Change Your Avatar Day.


And then after the 5th, we'll forget we changed them.


----------



## 480sparky (May 4, 2013)

snowbear said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I hereby declare that May 4th (Cuatro de Mayo) be heretoforth known as Change Your Avatar Day.
> ...



Why?  You'll be too drunk from Cinco de Mayo?


----------



## snowbear (May 4, 2013)

yep <hiccup>


----------



## cgipson1 (May 4, 2013)

manaheim said:


> It's totally runnah's fault.



Darko Bunny? Perfect!


----------



## manaheim (May 4, 2013)

Actually I felt left out with all the animated ones...

edit: damnit!  it didnt' work!  $)%(#@$)%


----------



## cgipson1 (May 4, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Actually I felt left out with all the animated ones...
> 
> edit: damnit!  it didnt' work!  $)%(#@$)%



dang it! you changed it! Come on.. that one is almost perfect for you.. just needs a bit more blood on the teeth and lips, and a slightly enhanced maniacal gleam in the eye...
   lol!


----------



## Josh66 (May 4, 2013)

This thread has made me realize how much the avatar of the poster influences how you interpret the post...  I know that's "wrong" and everything (everybody should be treated equally and all that other PC crap), but I think we'd all be lying if we said it wasn't true...



:lmao:


----------



## Overread (May 4, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> This thread has made me realize how much the avatar of the poster influences how you interpret the post...  I know that's "wrong" and everything (everybody should be treated equally and all that other PC crap), but I think we'd all be lying if we said it wasn't true...
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:



pff old news - I know you guys all like me better when I have my hat on


----------



## Josh66 (May 4, 2013)

Hmmm...  Not sure if hat-fox or hat-dog is better...  lol


----------



## Josh66 (May 4, 2013)

I do think that is the wrong hat for a fox though...  Just doesn't look right...

edit
a derby, maybe


----------



## Overread (May 4, 2013)

I think the hat would suit the fox - the trick is getting hat and fox together as opposed to cheating with a copy and paste  

Hat Husky is certainly superior in that its authentic


----------



## 480sparky (May 4, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Actually I felt left out with all the animated ones...
> 
> edit: damnit!  it didnt' work!  $)%(#@$)%



They are kinda fun!......


----------



## KenC (May 4, 2013)

sm4him said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> > Not changing mine - at least not yet ...
> ...



Call it changing, call it adding, you say TO-MAY-TO, I say TO-MAH-TO ... whatever, it's there now


----------



## snowbear (May 5, 2013)

KenC said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > KenC said:
> ...



I'll go along with "changing" from nothing to something - null is a testable value.


----------



## mishele (May 5, 2013)

Ken has an avatar!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Benco (May 5, 2013)

Overread said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > This thread has made me realize how much the avatar of the poster influences how you interpret the post...  I know that's "wrong" and everything (everybody should be treated equally and all that other PC crap), but I think we'd all be lying if we said it wasn't true...
> ...



Would a hat suit my Sealion? I wouldn't want to spoil his looks, the handsome devil.


----------



## squirrels (May 5, 2013)

I think he has a hint of Churchill about him, so a hat is only natural.


----------



## Benco (May 5, 2013)

A top hat maybe.


----------



## KenC (May 5, 2013)

mishele said:


> Ken has an avatar!!! Woohoo!!



If I'd thought anyone would notice, I'd have had a few by now.


----------



## pixmedic (May 5, 2013)

Overread said:


> I think the hat would suit the fox - the trick is getting hat and fox together as opposed to cheating with a copy and paste
> 
> Hat Husky is certainly superior in that its authentic



the hatted husky was definitely the best. 
guess we're waist deep in the TPF changing avatar epidemic now.


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 5, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> guess we're waist deep in the TPF changing avatar epidemic now.



I feel a bit like Typhoid Mary. :meh:


----------



## pixmedic (May 5, 2013)

TimothyJinx said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > guess we're waist deep in the TPF changing avatar epidemic now.
> ...



as long as you dont start giving out blankets, we're probably ok.


----------



## kathyt (May 5, 2013)

Yeah, it is really pissing me off too.


----------



## sm4him (May 5, 2013)

Aaaarrrggghhh!!!

TOO

MUCH

CHANGE!!

I refuse to Change! Change is a force for evil in the world! :lmao:
All these changing avatars are gonna make my poor little pea-brain explode...

Actually, I just can't think of a single clever thing to change mine to. Evidently, my current slump extends beyond photography; my creativity toggle switch seems to be stuck in the off position.


----------



## 480sparky (May 5, 2013)

sm4him said:


> .....Actually, I just can't think of a single clever thing to change mine to.......



 Are you kidding? I've seen some of your work..... Surely there's something unique in your archives you can dig up!


----------



## IByte (May 5, 2013)

....done!


----------



## 480sparky (May 5, 2013)

I'm done changing my avatar.




























Starting tomorrow, I'm gonna start changing my username.


----------



## Benco (May 5, 2013)

TimothyJinx said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > guess we're waist deep in the TPF changing avatar epidemic now.
> ...



I'd make a play for her then if I were you. Is she hot?


----------



## mishele (May 5, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I'm done changing my avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boo!!


----------



## squirrels (May 5, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I'm done changing my avatar.
> Starting tomorrow, I'm gonna start changing my username.




Drat! And I thought I'd be okay as long as everybody didn't start *trading *avatars!


----------



## snowbear (May 5, 2013)

I think I'll keep this one for a while . . . at least until the end of the week.


----------



## squirrels (May 5, 2013)

snowbear said:


> I think I'll keep this one for a while . . . at least until the end of the week.



I could watch that one all day.


----------



## manaheim (May 5, 2013)

*cough*


----------



## squirrels (May 5, 2013)




----------



## mishele (May 5, 2013)

Ha!


----------



## Overread (May 5, 2013)

Mish you're using the wrong bunny for you - you know the bunny you should have  

Hint its got the leather collar on its ears ;P


----------



## mishele (May 5, 2013)

I might use that one later on...hehe


----------



## manaheim (May 5, 2013)

That would be epic, but  a very different KIND of epic.


----------



## mishele (May 5, 2013)

I tried it and it's kinda hard to see.


----------



## manaheim (May 5, 2013)

Stop playing with it!


----------



## mishele (May 5, 2013)

I gave up on it...it just doesn't work the way I would like.


----------



## manaheim (May 5, 2013)

Maybe it needed a light saber.


----------



## mishele (May 5, 2013)

It was all chained up! Where do you put the light saber?


----------



## Overread (May 5, 2013)

mishele said:


> It was all chained up! Where do you put the light saber?



In between its little rabbity jaws of course - where else?


----------



## 480sparky (May 5, 2013)

mishele said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I'm done changing my avatar.
> ...




OK........ I'll change my underwear.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 5, 2013)

I'm Jim Morrison, I'm dead.


----------



## sm4him (May 6, 2013)

manaheim said:


> *cough*





squirrels said:


>




Well, THAT's just WRONG. 

If you're gonna leave your avatars like that, I can no longer take either one of you seriously. Oh...wait...right...that's no different from how it usually is.  

Still....STOP THAT!!  Good grief, now that the bunny and THAT avatar of mish's have "co-mingled", well...


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> I'm Jim Morrison, I'm dead.


I see you up there.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 6, 2013)

runnah said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Jim Morrison, I'm dead.
> ...



Flip that avatar horizontal and we both can be looking at the post directly above our own.


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



Roger


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2013)

I got confused...


----------



## o hey tyler (May 6, 2013)

hashtag what?


----------



## mishele (May 6, 2013)

You silly guys!


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2013)

mishele said:


> You silly guys!



More of me to love


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 6, 2013)

squirrels said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I'm done changing my avatar.
> ...



I just thought about that myself. Why don't we really mess people up and *exchange our avatars*. No one would know who the hell they were talking to.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 6, 2013)

Ok you are all making my brain hurt, I'll just keep myself amused.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 6, 2013)

----- This is how I feel right now.
    |
    |
    |
    |
    |
<--


----------



## mishele (May 6, 2013)

Lol Love the new avatars!! Keep them coming!


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2013)

I know this is getting out of control.


----------



## Judobreaker (May 6, 2013)

Changing avatars?
What? Where?

They should be punished!


----------



## mishele (May 6, 2013)

Mana will have to do the punishing, I lost my whip.


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2013)

Wanna borrow mine?


----------



## mishele (May 6, 2013)

LOL Yes, please!!


----------



## o hey tyler (May 6, 2013)

Hey guise. Remember me?


----------



## ronlane (May 6, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Hey guise. Remember me?



I think you let your avatar out in the sun too much this weekend. Should have made him sleep like mine


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 6, 2013)

Will this one work?


----------



## manaheim (May 6, 2013)

^^^ *snort*


----------



## sm4him (May 6, 2013)

FINE. JUST. Fine.
I hope you're all happy now.


----------



## squirrels (May 6, 2013)

sm4him said:


> FINE. JUST. Fine.
> I hope you're all happy now.


----------



## manaheim (May 6, 2013)

This trend is going places!


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 6, 2013)

I feel left out, with just my ****ing turtles.  I have an idea, but no photoshop to implement it.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 6, 2013)

Nice Tortoises, there Mate!


----------



## mishele (May 6, 2013)

OMG...Tpf has gone avatar wild!! Too funny!!


----------



## squirrels (May 6, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> I feel left out, with just my ****ing turtles.  I have an idea, but no photoshop to implement it.




GIMP!

ETA: wait, you aren't about to animated gif those guys are you?


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 6, 2013)

No, I was trying to put the rabbit's head on the bottom tortoise, but it's just too small to see.


----------



## Benco (May 6, 2013)

Seems to be a lot of rabbits in here...


----------



## Josh66 (May 6, 2013)

Benco said:


> Seems to be a lot of rabbits in here...



Well, they are known to multiply rapidly...


----------



## 480sparky (May 6, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Benco said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to be a lot of rabbits in here...
> ...


----------



## IByte (May 6, 2013)

Oo


----------



## IByte (May 6, 2013)

Techno bunny


----------



## pixmedic (May 6, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Benco said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to be a lot of rabbits in here...
> ...



indeed


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 6, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> indeed



How YOU doin'?


----------



## Josh66 (May 6, 2013)

Someone needs to switch to an Elmer Fudd avatar now.

:lmao:


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 6, 2013)

This is turning into my kinda place!


----------



## pixmedic (May 6, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > indeed
> ...



stachetastic!


----------



## Photographiend (May 6, 2013)

And I finally have a reason to have an Avi...

:cheers:


----------



## Josh66 (May 6, 2013)

There.  Let's do some hunting now.


----------



## kundalini (May 6, 2013)

Mish's "Give It to Me" thread made me want to do a makeover.  Just posting the results.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 6, 2013)

**leaves a trail of raisins and runs over everyone getting away from Elmer**


----------



## IByte (May 6, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> **leaves a trail of raisins and runs over everyone getting away from Elmer**
> http://s140.photobucket.com/user/Sh...ns/crazy-rabbit-msn-emotions-hit-run.gif.html



.....ummm you sure you're dropping those kind of raisins??? Lol


----------



## Josh66 (May 6, 2013)

IByte said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > **leaves a trail of raisins and runs over everyone getting away from Elmer**
> ...



Just to be safe, I don't think I'll be eating them...


----------



## pixmedic (May 6, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> > PixelRabbit said:
> ...




probably safer that way


----------



## mishele (May 6, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> There.  Let's do some hunting now.



LOL


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 6, 2013)

IByte said:


> .....ummm you sure you're dropping those kind of raisins??? Lol



I think they are but what do I know? I'm a rabbit!


----------



## IByte (May 6, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Just to be safe, I don't think I'll be eating them...



Chocolate eggs...yummy


----------



## IByte (May 6, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> There.  Let's do some hunting now.



It's duck season!!


----------



## pixmedic (May 6, 2013)

IByte said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > There.  Let's do some hunting now.
> ...



WABBIT SEASON!



oh...wait


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2013)

boy i dont see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## IByte (May 6, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> WABBIT SEASON!
> 
> oh...wait



Bauahahahaha!! Exactly bunny medic MD


----------



## Josh66 (May 6, 2013)

IByte said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > There.  Let's do some hunting now.
> ...




I don't see any game wardens around here to stop me...lol.


----------



## IByte (May 6, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> I don't see any game wardens around here to stop me...lol.



Oh big brother is watching yooooou (())


----------



## Josh66 (May 6, 2013)

Not worried about them, I know how they work - lol.


----------



## manaheim (May 6, 2013)

This is getting funnier by the minute.

Pix- LOL!
Josh- LOL!!!!


----------



## pixmedic (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Photographiend (May 6, 2013)

LMAO I just realized... Pix Medics Mustache... :lmao:


----------



## manaheim (May 7, 2013)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/326728-bunny-lovers-unite.html


----------

